# .40 S&W Ammo, What do you guys run through your .40s?



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Pretty straight forward

I've heard about Winchester Ranger .40S&w they looked awesome and come highly reccommended, anything more readily available you guys use though? List the grain and recoil differences from other rounds (though subjective just a general idea).


----------



## haree (Dec 4, 2011)

well i agree this is really awesome gun 40S&w. best thing for you home security light w8 and easy to use.


----------



## viper7342 (Nov 15, 2011)

In my 40 caliber pistols, I currently use a combination of 180 grain Winchester Rangers and 165 grain Speer Gold Dots, however in the past I have also used 135 grain Cor Bon HP's. Whatever you choose, you should make sure they function reliably and are as accurate as possible out of your particular pistol.


----------



## JJStrough (Dec 29, 2011)

This law enforcement Federal ammo is my favorite so far 155 GR HST HP. Although I've been trying to get my hands on some Federal Guard Dog for the .40 it acts like a HP but is FMJ here's the link... 
Federal Premium - Handgun Details


----------

